# [SOLVED] LG Octane- Verizon phone issue



## fnoogernooger (Feb 20, 2011)

I looked in the manual, and there's nothing about this. 

I want to set an mp3 to be my phone's voicemail message, and I want to know if there's any way to put it as my voicemail aside from playing it through my speakers and having a very muffled version of it. Is there? :4-dontkno


----------

